# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  What Certificates Do I actually Need?

## TobyD

Hi, 
I have been a lurker for a little while now and hope you don't mind me asking this question. I have looked and searched. 
Am about to ring my local council as the miissus and I are looking at doing a reno on our place.  
We have been told we need to get the work certified and I am wondering if the carpenter and electrician we will hire, I'm going to owner build, need to issue "certificates" for their work as well as the plumber, insulation, etc etc. 
I have been told those two trades don't and the 'certifier' takes care of that aspect of the work. 
Still planning things out, just trying to make sure I got everything nailed down that I need to do before I start spending $.   :Biggrin:  
Cheers 
PS - Was hoping to get some info before I rang local council so I had a bit of knowledge - just enough to get me in trouble...  :Doh:

----------


## ringtail

The council has nothing to do with it - at all, unless you need / want a relaxation for boundary alignments or do work to your sewer ( like add another bathroom). The certifier does it all and has all the info you will need. There are two forms that the certifier will require from you as an owner builder. They are form 15 and form 16. Form 15 is for design ( like  when the engineer designs a slab or sizes a beam for you ) and form 16 is for an aspect of the building work ( like a chippy doing the framing ) Ask the certifier for a list of certificate that you will need to supply for the final inspection. Form 16's should come fromevery licenced trade you use - wet seal, tiler, kitchen guy, chippy, sparky, plumber/gas fitter, roofer etc...

----------


## ringtail

youre welcome

----------


## jago

> youre welcome

    :brava:  Great info ringtail ... :Roflmao:

----------


## ringtail

If only it were appreciated - lol

----------


## timbo43

> If only it were appreciated - lol

  
Good Info mate 
Appreciated By me 
Cheers 
Tim

----------


## watson

> If only it were appreciated - lol

  And as always, by the Admin Team. Well done.

----------


## ringtail

If only I could spot a hit and run before I post - ahh well, ya get that

----------


## Balicinta

Great info, just what I was about to ask! Thank you

----------


## ringtail

Happy to help

----------


## Balicinta

Sorry Ringtail, 
What about certificate for concrete slab? I got told by a certifier that you don't need one as it is the only trade without an appreticship etc. He told me that the plans by the engineer are sufficent? But in sayign that, this certifier is not the certifier I am using  :No:  
Thank you

----------


## ringtail

Your slab will definitely need a Form 15 ( for design ) from the engineer and the concreter should give you a Form 16 to state that the work has been done to the engineers specs. Concreting is a licenced trade and therefore your concreter should have a licence ( that you have viewed before engaging him to do the work of course)

----------


## Bedford

Balicinta, you've asked a lot of questions in a lot of different areas of this building, there appears more to this than meets the eye. 
Can you give us the background on whether it's owner built or through a registered builder? 
Some pics of the issues would help too.  :Smilie:

----------


## Black Cat

OK, here's a tricky one. My Council used to provide certification as part of their service. I now want to apply for occupancy, but they tell me they no longer provide certification. Do I need to pay someone now and if so, should I ask for some of my money back from Council since the cost was originally part of the fee I paid???

----------


## Bedford

In Vic, you need to have it "signed off" by someone authorized, this could be council or a private building surveyor. 
If council has already charged you a fee that includes a final inspection, and they will no longer provide it, they're are in dereliction of their duty and I would demand that they do so. It needs to be right though, cos they might get funny if you push them.

----------


## Black Cat

I'll give it a try then. Will speak to the original building inspector (who is now doing something else) as I get on OK with him.

----------

